# PPvsPP: Hand of God Arena(Up:cov,atriden,sessadore)



## Atanatotatos (Apr 4, 2009)

You wake up, again, from your sleep as a prisoner. The usual voice has called you. [size=+2]WAKE UP![/size]. And as usual, after the same dark, unescapable room as always, you find yourself in another, completely different place.
You are... in the open? No, that is not the sky you're used to. It's like an omogeneous dimensionless, hollow space. And the only thing you can see is a stone floor you're standing on... except... It's a giant statue's hand!! The rest of the structure is so big that you can't even see it.
Then, the _voice_ shakes you from your suprise. [size=+2]FIGHT[/size]. You see your two opponents in fron of you (you know it's them you must fight) and... an ally? Yes, you know in your head, and in your gut, that this time you have an ally.




[sblock=info] Ok then... please also post a short visual description of your characters in your first post... together with _Initiative_, of course! 
A word of advice: you should keep the info you don't want to share with your opponents in sblocks, obviously, but to help make this smooth and quick, I suggest posting attacks and their effect in the open. So your opponents will know if they've been hit and relative effects, and will act accordingly.Obviously I'll be there to adjudicate too!

Map info: Really simple for now. The fingers are difficult terrain, except for the thum, which is too steep and will require some athletics. There's more but, alas, you don't know. Also don't ask me what happens if you fall, 'cause the only way to know is trying 

Good gaming![/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 4, 2009)

Before you is a rider on a dark horse.  What race he might be is not decernable, a horned helm covers his features, not even the eyes can be seen having been covered in some glassy substance giving the whole affair a bug eyed look.  He is armoured in a strange looking suit of scale of unusual texture ranging in colour from brown to black to green.  More detail than that is hard to make out though, a huge black cloak swirls about him with little regard for the actual movements of the air and it often seems his outline is blurred and indistinct.  There is one more thing you do note and that's the immense and cruel looking spear or lance held in his hand.  

Initiative (1d20+12=30) 

[sblock=Atriden]

I suggest we keep our buffs and the like out of the open, let them figure it out.  I mean they'll figure out we're clerics as soon as someone gets a Righteous Brand in the face, but they can wonder about the rest.  

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 4, 2009)

A tiefling appears in the arena, tall and haughty, dressed in shining chainmail decorated with enamelled clasps and partly covered in neatly embroidered robes.  He carries a wand and a longsword.  

ooc:  initiative 26


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 5, 2009)

Beside the tiefling there stands an elf. Slim and tall, he looks rather unremarkable physically. Long brown hair falls freely over his shoulders, and he is wearing a long, dark leather jacket with a high collar and sturdy belt. Leggings of a similar material cover his legs, as do gloves on his hands - the only skin visible is that of his face. A silver circlet adorned with leaflike patterns lies on his brow. While his accoutrements are of good quality, none are very spectacular or eye-drawing.

However, the same can't be said of his weapon. Tip resting on the ground, standing vertically with one hand on the pommel, is a long, incredibly sharp looking sword, curving slightly along its nearly six-foot length. 

As the blue eyes glance over the two individuals facing him, the man turns to his apparent companion and shows his first sign of emotion. The right corner of his mouth quirks up almost imperceptibly, a playful light dancing in his eyes.

Initiative (1d20+14=21)


----------



## Atriden (Apr 5, 2009)

Next to rider is male half-orc wearing an exotic full plate mail and on his head has a shiny crown, matching his majestic look. He has as well a black steed but it is nothing compared to the huge terrifying axe he has on his back. He hides something in his hands which seems to be a potion, but you can’t be sure since his huge black cloak swirls about him, like his companions.

  Initiative: 24


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 5, 2009)

_Initiative:
-Karn
-Diarmuid
-mrKiller
-Varis

You can act!
_


----------



## Oni (Apr 5, 2009)

The armoured warrior raised his arms to where the heavens ought to be.  

Protect we who engage in your most sacred rite of battle!  Let these bodies fight until we've no more blood to spill!

Radiance lit his figure swirling about him, spilling over and encompassing the heavily armoured half-orc next to him.  

And sanctify this weapon so that it might honor those whose hearts it pierce!

Light burst from the spear, raining luminescense across the field of battle. 

The warrior leaned back in the saddle and with terrifying quickness withdrew a vial from his belt.  Saluting his foes with it, he then poured it though the small mouth opening on his helmet.  

[sblock=Atanatotatos and Atriden]

Standard: Divine Armour.  +2 AC to myself (AC:32 now), and 5DR to both of us for the encounter.

Move: Weapon of the Gods on my Greatspear. 

Minor: Retrieve Potions of Clarity +2  with Quickdraw and use it.  Spend healing surge.  

[edit: just a reminder since it might come up in this situation.  Ranged attacks against both of use take a -5 penalty at more the 5 squares away.]

[/sblock]

[ooc: Oh not moving or anything on my turn, if anyone was waiting on that clarification before acting.]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for all]I'm not sure, because I haven't read up on the mounting rules, but do the two mounted characters still only take up 1 square? Or do they and their mounts each have a 2x2 space? [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 6, 2009)

ooc:eh. That is a bad mistake by me. The horses are indeed large, so Karn and mrKiller should be occupying large spaces. If necessary I can update the map before you go on.
edit:as for the specific square occupied by the mounted character, he can choose which one he wants to be considered occupying.


----------



## Oni (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Mounts must be at least Large occupying 2x2 space, their riders occupying the space with them.  If it should become necessary to determine a rider's exact square the rider chooses which square it is in.  Though the cases where this comes up are probably pretty rare since as far as I can determine pretty much any attack if it can target the mount it can target the rider and vice versa.

[edit: ...or what Ata said.]
[edit 2: I guess which square matters for forced movement since you don't have to take your mount with you.]
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 6, 2009)

corrected map, sorry guys:


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I was just about to ask whether the rider could then choose to avoid being in the area of an effect which covers only part of his mount's space, but I think that's covered. Just to make sure I understand correctly, even if only one square of the mount is covered by an area attack, that means the rider would be targeted as well, right? Assuming it targeted "creatures in burst" or whatever.

Edit: these kind of questions should probably be posted in the main OOC thread, shouldn't they? I'll do that in the future ...[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]







Lord Sessadore said:


> [sblock=OOC]I was just about to ask whether the rider could then choose to avoid being in the area of an effect which covers only part of his mount's space, but I think that's covered. Just to make sure I understand correctly, even if only one square of the mount is covered by an area attack, that means the rider would be targeted as well, right? Assuming it targeted "creatures in burst" or whatever.
> 
> Edit: these kind of questions should probably be posted in the main OOC thread, shouldn't they? I'll do that in the future ...[/sblock]




No, it cannot be used as a means to avoid an attack. If a burst or area includes either the mount's or the rider's space, the attacker can choose to affect both, or either with the attack.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 6, 2009)

Diarmuid utters a piercing screech that seems to echo shatteringly through the air.  He sheaths his longsword and withdraws a potion.  

[sblock=Ata and Sessadore]Song of Discord on Karn, hits will 28.  If that's a miss, she will spend her Irrefutable Armor's daily power to reroll with a +4 bonus:  34.  If that hits, Karn makes a basic attack on mrKiller and is dominated until the end of my next turn.  His action will be...  we can all see this coming, right?  ...throw his weapon and holy symbol over the side. 

Move:  sheath longsword
minor:  draw potion of clarity.  I meant to start with this in hand, but forgot, and typed something else.  Ah well.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 7, 2009)

ooc:varis' turn, unless mr killer has some way to avoid being dominated. If not, he'll be forced to throw his weapon _or_ holy symbol aside (covaithe, you have to choose one; each requires a free action, but a dazed creature only has one); whatever is tossed aside, starts floating in the air one square from the stone hand, surrounded by  some sort of electrical aura. Will update status after sessadore posts.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Doesn't dazed allow you to still take free actions as normal? I thought it only limited you to one standard, move, or minor, but didn't restrict free actions.

Edit: Diarmuid targeted Karn (or whichever one is Oni's character; the one that already went this round), so Mr. Killer still gets his turn before Varis. Unless Karn has something that redirected the attack to Mr. Killer instead of himself.

Edit 2: If tossing his weapons is a free action and he still gets one other action, might I suggest that you make Karn dismount as well? [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=actions and the daze]well... the condition smmary states that you can take a minor, standard, or move action; that you cannot take opportunity or immediate actions; and that you can take free actions. However, I think that the point of the condition is allowing one single action; the bit about free action, I interpret it as allowing you to use your action for a free one, not limiting to the three types in the first sentence. Debatable, but it seems reasonable to me.[/sblock]

ooc: oh man... the attack targeted Karn. I hate it so much when I have these horrible misreads. Mr killer takes his turn normally.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Fair enough, especially in this context. 

So it's Mr. Killer's turn now, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]yes. Sorry for the mess guys. Really. I'll whip myself everytime I make these mistakes from now on. That might actually help [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=Atanatotatos]

I don't have a holy symbol if they're targeting me.

At the risk of sounding redundant, just want to double check the cloak of distortion was factored into Def since I gather the attack came from range.

How far out and how high up is it?  Did it just float where it was released, or would I have to dismount to reach it assuming it isn't tampered with before I can act of my own volition again.  

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]







			
				PHB p.277 said:
			
		

> You can take either a standard action, a move action, or a minor action on your turn (you can also take free actions). You can’t take immediate actions or opportunity actions.



I'd find it very strange indeed to interpret this as saying you only get one free action.  It clearly refers to free actions as plural, and I think it's pretty clear that those free actions are in addition to the single move, minor, or standard action.  

But, it's your game, and you get to decide.  If Karn is dominated on his turn, I'd like him to throw his weapon as far as he can off the edge.  I don't know how far that is; there don't seem to be rules for this, but I'd hope it's at least a few squares.  

Also, note that if Song of Discord hits, Karn immediately makes a basic attack on mrKiller.  That happens on Diarmuid's turn, and doesn't take an action on Karn's turn.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Apr 7, 2009)

Mr. Killer shoves the potion in his hand down his throat and gurgles the strange tasting liquid in his mouth with much pleasure. _" Tasty "_ he says and pull's the huge Axe on his back forth. He look's at his partner with loony eyes _" We Killl everyone, muhahahaha and me aid you to do so!"_ and the orc cries to Tempus to bless him and his new found buddy, and that they shall strike true against these worthy foes.
[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Casts a spell
Move Action: Takes his axe forth
Minor Action: Drinks the potion
[/sblock]
[sblock= To Oni and Atanatotatos]
Potion: It was a potion of Clarity
Spell: Bless
You get the bonus to all your defenses or more exactly, he gets -5 to all ranged attacks against you, and dominate is clearly a ranged attack, right?
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]
I like bunnies and love easter, so happy easter to you all ! For something more serious, what happens with that dominate thing, does Oni make a melee basic attack against me or what?
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=ooc all]I see what you mean, and I'm not positive with my interpretation indeed, though it's the way I've always read it. It doesn't matter in this case, though, since Karn doesn't have a holy symbol (sorry for the confusion). I didn't forget about the basic attack, now that atriden has posted I'll update shortly.
Oni: yes, it does hit despite the cloak's effect. And yes, Karn does a basic attack against mrKiller.
The sword floats one square off the platform, one square high. Update coming shortly.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 7, 2009)

After casting his spells, Karn is targeted by Diarmuid's mind-controllig attack. Although the rider's blurry form makes it difficult for the Tiefling to affect him, the warrior's mind is dominated in the end, and he is forced to attack his own companion. Karn manages to fight the enchantment somehow, and the blow comes out shallow, and misses widely. Furthermore, he still hasn't regained control of his actions, and the battle inside his mind takes away all his attention.
Unfazed, the warrior beside him trusts his willpower and blesses him with power, unsheating his own weapon.


Initiative and status, Round 1:

-Karn, +2 power AC, 5DR, dominated TENT(Diarmuid), all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended], Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-Diarmuid [sblock=Expended]Song of discord, Irrefutable armor[/sblock]
-mrKiller +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, Bless[/sblock]
-Varis <-----next action

ooc: please note that Karn's dominated action hasn't occurred yet, so map is unchanged.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=cov]







> I'd find it very strange indeed to interpret this as saying you only get one free action. It clearly refers to free actions as plural, and I think it's pretty clear that those free actions are in addition to the single move, minor, or standard action.




I see what you mean, and I see that it can very well be interpreted this way.
However I have always read it as: "You are only allowed one action this turn: either one minor, or move, or standard action"; it then clarifies, however, that these actions can "also" be converted into free actions, as normal. 
There is one thing that also strenghtens my interpretation (IMO): the dominated condition states that the dominator chooses the dominated's _action_ (singular); so I think it would be strange if the dazed creature could take more than one action. Or would you interpret it that the dazed creature gets more than one action (free actions), but the "dominator" can only choose one of these?
Hope my English was clear. It seems fair to me, but I'm willing to change my interpretation if convinced.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 7, 2009)

The elf, seeing one of the armored warriors lash out at his companion after Diarmuid's scream, mutters out of the corner of his mouth, "I like you already, friend." Turning back to Mr. Killer, he declares, "You seem to like oaths. Here's one for you then - you _will _die by my hand today. Don't bother trying to change fate; it's more work than it's worth." 

With a calm smirk on his face, Varis hefts his sword and dashes across the stone arm. Reaching Mr. Killer he swings the blade in an unavoidable arc. As the blow connects, shadows burst forth, surrounding Mr. Killer in a swirling cloud.
[sblock=Ata and cov]*Minor:* oath of enmity on Mr. Killer. Remember that I get +1 to all defenses against his attacks now.
*Move:* to J9.
*Standard:* Temple of Shadow on Mr. Killer: 1d20+23=39, 1d20+23=27, 2d12+12=31, for a total of 39 vs. AC and 31 damage (before DR). Half damage (15) on miss. Also, a zone of swirling shadows in a burst 1 surround him until the end of the encounter. I gain concealment and can make Stealth checks inside the zone, and I retain concealment until the end of my turn if I leave the zone. 

I love my avenger already 

Another question for you, Ata, but I don't want those other two to see. If I try to teleport one of them into a square which is off the side of the arm, they would get a saving throw to avoid being teleported, correct?[/sblock][sblock=On dominate]I imagine that the intent was to allow dominated characters to be able to talk (a free action) as well as still be forced to do something. If you look at it that way, it seems kind of silly that you could make a dominated creature either say something or do something, but not both.

However, talking usually doesn't have any mechanical impact. Throwing away your weapon does  Also, while I know this stance hurts us, but if one of my players tried this trick I would rule that throwing the weapon (as opposed to just dropping it at their feet) would be more than a free action.

This last bit isn't about domination, but I don't want to make another sblock  We should avoid looking at the other team's expended resources, yes?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 8, 2009)

Varis quickly approaches mrKiller, and strikes him with a quick slash of his enormous sword. While the cut is nothing the warrior can't bear, he is surrounded by swirling shadows clinging to him that seep from the wound. Varis' form becomes slightly harder to discern. 
Karn still hasn't regained control over himself, and despite his struggling, he can't but throw his weapon away, in the azure void. 
The strangest thing then happens. Some sort of electrical charge in the air envelops the spear, and lets it float in the air, not far from the gigantic stone hand.




_Initiative and status, round 2:_
-Karn, unarmed, +1 power to attack rolls, +2 power AC, 5DR, dominated TENT(Diarmuid), all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended], Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-Diarmuid [sblock=Expended]Song of discord, Irrefutable armor[/sblock]
-mrKiller HP:-26, +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, [COLOR="DimGray]Bless[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended][COLOR="DimGrey"]Temple of shadows[/COLOR][/sblock]

ooc:the spear is floating in the air, one square from the border of the stone hand, one square high, surrounded by an electrical energy.



> We should avoid looking at the other team's expended resources, yes?



I suppose it would be better, but I'll leave that to your conscience.
About your other question, sessadore, yes, it is correct.


----------



## Atriden (Apr 8, 2009)

[sblock=To Oni and Ata]I just wanted to let Ata know that I also get the +2 power bonus to my AC, from Oni's Divine Armour and Oni get's +1 power bonus to attack rolls from my bless spell as well [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 8, 2009)

[sblock=atriden]I'm pretty sure divine armor gives the +2 to AC only to the caster. As for the bless effect, I think it's noted for both of you.
...Ops. No, it is not, but it should be. I was sure I had written that, but I'll correct that immediately.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 8, 2009)

Diarmuid downs his potion and circles closer, flicking his wand in vicious little twists at mrKiller, who suddenly looks clumsier.  

[sblock=Ata and Sessadore]minor:  drink potion of clarity
Move:  to I13
Std:  foolhardy fighting vs mrKiller, hits will 36 for 17 damage, and MrK takes -3 penalty to attack rolls until the end of my next turn, and any attack he makes until the end of my next turn provokes OAs.  Also, he takes an additional -2 penalty to his next attack roll (from psychic lock) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 18, 2009)

MrKiller is confused by Diarmuid's spell, and doesn't feel able to make attacks safely. 



-Karn, unarmed, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended], Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-Diarmuid [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, Foolhardy fightingSong of discord, Irrefutable armor[/sblock]
-mrKiller HP:-38, +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, [COLOR="DimGray]Bless[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended][COLOR="DimGrey"]Temple of shadows[/COLOR][/sblock]

ooc:MrK takes -3 penalty to attack rolls until the end of Diarmuid's next turn, and any attack he makes until the end of his next turn provokes OAs. Also, he takes an additional -2 penalty to his next attack roll.

I'm back guys, sorry for making you wait so long! Hope everyone's still here!


----------



## Oni (Apr 18, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Karn's no longer dominated correct?

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 18, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]correct. Forgot to erase that.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I believe Mr. Killer should have taken another 12 damage from Diarmuid's attack, correct? 'Course, at this level, maybe he has some trick up his sleeve to negate that, just thought I'd check. [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Naturally you're right sessadore. I had subtracted the hp in my file but not in the summary here. Sorry & thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Apr 19, 2009)

Mr. Killer screams in Varis' face: " IS THAT ALL YOU GOT "

[sblock=Actions]
Standard Action: Shifts out of reach of varis, to south/west (K6,K7 - L6,L8)
Move Action: Moves 8 sq. as close to diarmuid without provoking from Varis 
Minor: cast a spell and some of his wounds close
[/sblock]

[sblock=to Ata and Oni]
With my move action, I want to move as close to Diarmuid as possible, but mr. killer tries not to block the path for Karn, if he decides to charge next round.
Healing word: heals 40hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 21, 2009)

As Varis pursues Mr. Killer across the great stone hands, he replies in a calm tone, "No, not quite. Apparently it's still more than you've got, coward." As he reaches the half-orc, he moves sidways within reach of his axe, seeming to invite an attack. After the moment of opportunity is past, he swings his sword in another great arc, but conditions seem to conspire to keep the blow from landing. The flash of a disgruntled grimace disturbs the calm smugness on Varis' face for a moment, but he quickly reasserts control over his expression. 
[sblock=Actions]*Move*: to a square adjacent to Mr. Killer, then one more alongside him - provoking an OA.
*Minor:* None o' yo bisness! 
*Standard*: Take another swing at Mr. Killer.[/sblock][sblock=Ata and Cov]Comments on actions:
*Move*: Moving beside Mr. K should provoke an OA, though I don't think I can take an OA in retaliation on my turn. Nevertheless, at -5 to hit and +1 to my defenses, plus concealment, he has a good chance of missing if he takes a swing. Between the movement and any sliding if he misses, I'd like to get into a flank if I can. Once I know where Mr. K ends up, I can tell you actual squares, if you wish. 
Also, since I'm moving through the temple of shadows effect: Stealth, with -5 movement penalty (1d20+19-5=31).

*Minor*: use Circlet of Mental Onslaught daily power: +1 to all Int/Wis/Cha attacks rolls and damage rolls for the rest of the encounter.

*Standard*: Sequestering Strike vs. Mr. Killer: 1d20+23+1=27, 1d20+23+1=25, 2d12+13=33, for a total of 27 vs. AC and 33 damage.

Those rolls are utterly ludicrous (a 3 and a 1), so I'm going to burn Elven Accuracy: 1d20+23+1=28, 1d20+23+1=27 ... for a 4 and a 3 this time. That. Is. Ridiculous. Well, hopefully I've used up my bad rolls for a while now  Anyway, CA isn't included for those rolls, in case I have CA and it actually matters.[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 21, 2009)

MrKiller manages to get away from Varis, and strides forward right next to Diarmuid. His wounds start to close up very fast. However, the Elf immediately follows him, trying to bate him into attacking him to create an opening. The warrior does not take a chance, however.

_ooc:I suposed mrKiller wouldn't take the OA, however, Atriden, if you wish to, I'll change that._

Varis enters the zone of shadows surrounding MrKiller, disappearing into it for a moment, and reappearing an instant later while swinging his heavy sword at the mounted warrior. MrKiller's reflex,however, are faster, and he manages to dodge the blow.

Round 2:
-Karn, unarmed, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended], Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-Diarmuid [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, Foolhardy fightingSong of discord, Irrefutable armor[/sblock]
-mrKiller +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 1 Healing Word[COLOR="DimGray]Bless[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],Temple of shadows[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 21, 2009)

ooc:  Oni is up in round 3, right?  And no longer dominated?  Just making sure I understand what's going on.  (And that it's not waiting on me...)


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 21, 2009)

ooc:uhmm...yes, exactly. Karn's non-dominated turn, first of round 3. There would be some retconning to do, too, if Atriden decided he wants to take an OA vs Varis.


----------



## Oni (Apr 22, 2009)

Karn recovered from his daze and looked around the changed battle field.  Something between a heavy sigh and a gutteral growl escaped from behind the grotesques faceplace of the strange bug eyed helm.  He swung off his horse leading it toward the edge and his errant weapon.  Holding onto the reins and using the mounts natural recalcitrance to treading on dangerous ground as a counter balance he held himself steady as he moved down the sloping side of the arm, leaning out into space to grab the immense spear.

Damned heathens making a mockery of the holy rite of battle...

[sblock=ooc]
Standard: Dismount

Move: move to O9 leading mount.  Using the mount as a counter balance by stand in the square. 

Minor: Pick up spear from adjacent square.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Apr 22, 2009)

OOC: Mr. Killer does not act against the OA towards Varis


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 23, 2009)

ooc: oni, I'm sorry if the map isn't clear. However, the light-black zone of the hand (the O line) isn't walking terrain. Unfortunately the pic I used for the map is in perspective, but the terrain ends on the dark black squares. That means you can't safely reach the spear by leaning out on your horse. You should fly or jump to reach it, or use some other method.


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2009)

[ooc:Sorry I was confused, I had asked about being able to reach it earlier and you replied that it was adjacent and didn't mention anything else, I took that to mean that it was reachable.  I'll edit my post and redo my turn.]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 24, 2009)

ooc:I was pretty sure I wrote 1 square from the border, but if I said adjacent I apologize; I must've confused myself with the pic too...
Make me an Acrobatics check for that, Oni, please. Cov, if your actions are not depending on the outcome of Karrak's you can act in the meanwhile.


----------



## Atriden (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]I forgot to say that I get +1 to ac and ref. when i shift til the end of my next turn ( boots of the fencig master ) [/sblock]

[sblock=Oni]I tried to write a private msg to you about our tactics. Do you still want me to stick to our previous plan? [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Acrobatics (1d20+10=12) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 24, 2009)

Karn cannot mantain the balance in his awkward position, and suddenly feels a current lifting him as he starts to fall. He finds himself floating in the air, right in front of his spear. However, he's also surrounded by the same electrical aura surrounding the weapon. The warrior barely manages to keep himself from screaming at the intense pain. With a painful effort, he manages to catch the spear in front of him.

[sblock=oni]Karn takes 16 electricity dmg. He's floating in the air, each square of movement costs two extra squares, he can hover but is otherwise considered a clumsy flier. He'll take the electrical damage each round that he spends floating.[/sblock]

Initiative and status, round 3
-Karn, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended], Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-Diarmuid [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, Foolhardy fightingSong of discord, Irrefutable armor[/sblock]
-mrKiller +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 1 Healing Word[COLOR="DimGray]Bless[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],Temple of shadows[/sblock]

--> cov's turn


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Does that take into account the 5DR?

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=oni]no, you actually took 11 dmg thanks to your DR(the roll was 16). Don't worry, I've taken it into account already.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=Atriden]

Sorry, my PM inbox seems to have gone from 20 allowed messages to 0...

Anyway, I think it's safe to stick with it, it'll just be delayed a round.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 24, 2009)

"Shocking," murmurs Diarmuid.  He draws his longsword, and makes a few passes as if to attack, then thinks better of it, pointing his wand at the mounted warrior instead with a twitching motion not unlike someone being electrocuted.  

[sblock=Ata and Sessadore]minor:  draw longsword
standard:  vicious mockery, hits Will 24 for 16 damage.  Probably a miss, but if it hits, mrK takes -2 to hit until end of my next turn, and an extra -2 to his next attack roll before end of my next turn.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 24, 2009)

Diarmuid's attack hits, but draws an OA from mrKiller. MrKiller takes 11 dmg and -2 to hit till end of Diarmuid's next turn, and an additional -2 on his next attack.
--->mrKiller's turn.


----------



## Atriden (Apr 25, 2009)

" Muahahha, Stupid half-breed! " he screams without thinking it os also a insult to himself when his oppenent creates a opening in his defense. He swings his mighty axe but swings too wide and hits nothing but air. The half-Orc is not pleased and moves away from Varis to get Diarmuid alone for himself. he attacks hoping his aim will be better this time around.
[sblock=Actions]
OA against Diarmuid: Does not hit
Move Action: Shifts 2 sq. to (J,I-14,15), how? I just can!
Minor: Grimaces towards Diarmuid.
Standard Action: Attacks Diarmuid with his crazy axe
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ata and Oni]
OA against Diarmuid: Hits AC 22, but not take 4hp damage since he didnt hit.
Move Action: Shifts 2 sq. to (J,I-14,15) ( uses his boots of the fencing master encounter power, and gains +1 to AC and Ref. )
Minor: Does nothing
Standard Action: Uses Righteous Brand against Diarmuid and hits AC: 27 and does 34 damage if he hits. If he does not hit, he does not take 4hp damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 25, 2009)

mrkiller's attack misses. Varis' turn.


----------



## Oni (Apr 25, 2009)

[sblock=Atriden & Ata]

Just to clarify for the sake of fairness, you use bloodclaw before the attack, so you take damage regardless of a hit or miss if you choose to use it. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 25, 2009)

[sblock=oni & atriden]indeed. Forgot to remind that. I'll post a complete update at the end of each round anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 25, 2009)

Varis grins as the sloppy style inflicted by his companion on Mr. K leaves the half orc open to an attack. Then, as the half orc moves away from him, Varis grins all the wider. Leaping across the intervening space, the elf once again strikes a brutal blow from a flanking position, a tiny golden spark seeming to glint in the backs of his eyes.
[sblock=OOC]I believe the effect that caused any of Mr. Killer's attacks to provoke OA's lasted until the end of Diarmuid's turn, so that means that Varis gets an OA on Mr. Killer when he took the OA against Diarmuid. Unless I'm mistaken, of course.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]OA vs. Mr. Killer: hits (assuming I'm right about getting the OA.)
Move: to I,16.
Standard: Attack Mr. Killer again.[/sblock][sblock=Ata and Cov]OA vs. Mr. Killer: 1d20+24=36, 1d20+24=42, 1d12+13=14. Total is 42 vs. AC for 14 damage.
*Move*: to I,16 avoiding OA's.
*Standard*: Bond of Pursuit vs. Mr. Killer: 1d20+24+2=37, 1d20+24+2=33, 1d12+13+10=30; total is 37 vs. AC for 30 damage (+10 damage is from censure of pursuit). On a hit, if Mr. K doesn't end his next turn adjacent to me, I can shift 7 squares as a free action, and must end the shift closer to Mr. K.
*Minor*: None.

Well, looks like Diarmuid should be able to hit Mr. K at least fairly consistently, if 24 hits Will. I wonder if Karn's Will is just as low ...[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 26, 2009)

ooc:







> I believe the effect that caused any of Mr. Killer's attacks to provoke OA's lasted until the end of Diarmuid's turn, so that means that Varis gets an OA on Mr. Killer when he took the OA against Diarmuid. Unless I'm mistaken, of course.



This is correct. Update coming in a while.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 26, 2009)

Still confused by Diarmuid's attack to his mind, mrKiller gets away from Varis, but while retaliating after the tiefling's attack, he leaves an opening, and he's struck by the elf, while Diarmuid widelymisses him with his sword.
Varis quickly reaches the half-orc again and strikes him with a powerful blow. From the elf's look, mrKiller feels like a prey, and knows that he can be reached in a blink if he gets away.

Suddenly, a terrifying booming noise precedes a thunderbolt, that falls right on the top of the index of the stone hand, leaving debris and a faint electrical area in the air.

_Initiative and status, round 3_
-Karn -11 hp, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended], Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-Diarmuid [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, Foolhardy fightingSong of discord, Irrefutable armor[/sblock]
-mrKiller -53 hp,+1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 1 Healing Word[COLOR="DimGray]Bless[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],Temple of shadows[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 26, 2009)

Electricity crackling and his dark cloak billowing behind him the armoured warrior floats back onto the gargantuan arm.  Karn slowly turned to face the others, his fists clenching the immense spear 'til blood began to drip to the ground.  He let out a bloodcurdling shout.

Seek ye now redemption in the fiery pain of battle!

With that he charged the tiefling, thrusting with the cruel bloodthirsty spear that shone with divine radiance.  He roared with triumph.  

Be exalted and fight to the end of days!

Radiance washed over the plate clad half-orc, mending wounds and easing pains.



[sblock=ooc]

Move: move to M7 and regain firm footing

Standard: Charge to K11, attacking Diarmuid (hitting I'm pretty sure too).
[sblock=Ata]
Bloodclaw: take 4 damage, add 12
Charge(Basic Attack): +24 vs AC (Target: Diarmuid) (1d20+22+1+1=42) 
Damage/Radiant Damage (1d10+11+12=33, 1d6=2) 35 damage total and -2 AC to Diarmuid til the end of my next turn.
[/sblock]

Minor: Heal Mr. Killer
[sblock=Ata]
Healing word on Mr. Killer: Healing Surge+ (4d6=18) 
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 26, 2009)

Karn hits Diarmuid for 35 dmg and -2 to AC till end of his next turn.mrKiller heals 46 hp.
----->Diarmuid's turn.
note:these are short updates to allow you to act with better understanding of the situation. They don't include all the info. I will post complete updates once per complete round.


----------



## Atriden (Apr 26, 2009)

[sblock=Ata and Oni]
I was thinking, how does resist 5 function? Is it all damage I take, or is it only once per round? Because then I wont take damage when I use my weapons bloodclaw ability or do I.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 26, 2009)

[sblock=atriden]it reduced all your damage, but bloodclaw damage cannot be reduced in this way. That would be utterly broken, would'nt you agree? [/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Apr 26, 2009)

[sblock= Ata and Oni]
Hehe, yup I agree. Could'nt hurt to ask tho, just making sure 
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 26, 2009)

"Redeem this," snarls Diarmuid, stepping away from the axe wielder into the shadow of the giant thumb.  He gestures with his wand, and wracks Karm with dizzying visions being cast down into a fiery hellscape.  When Karm's vision clears, Karm finds that he has indeed been cast down, and Diarmuid is gone from sight.

[sblock=actions]Move:  shift to I12
Minor:  Infernal wrath
Standard:  ranged attack vs. Karm.  33 vs. Will.  If it hits, 20 damage and Karm is knocked prone, takes -2 to his next attack roll, and Diarmuid is invisible to him.

[sblock=Ata and Sessadore]The attack is Deflect Attention; on a hit Diarmuid is invisible to Karm until end if D's next turn.  Infernal wrath grants +1 to hit and +6 damage.  The -2 to hit comes from Psychic Lock.  Finally, Kneel before the Turathi knocks him prone if this attack hits.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 26, 2009)

Diarmuid hits (see cov's sblock).
------>mrKiller's turn.


----------



## Atriden (Apr 27, 2009)

Mr. killer Looks at he fleeing Tiefling and shrugs. He smiles and sees that varis is close and with a shout to the gods, he attacks the half-elf with a huge grin " Muahahahaha " he laughs histiracly. After the attack he turns away from Varis and follows the tiefling hoping to smash his other enemy to bits.

[sblock=Actions] 
Standard Action: Attacks Varis and hits will: 30 and he gets 33 damage, and can not attack until he has made a succesful saving throw with a -1 penalty. If I miss, Varis cannot attack me until the end of your next turn.
Move Action: Shifts in the direction of Diarmuid
Minor Action: Does nothing
[/sblock]
[sblock=Oni and Ata] 
Standard Action: Attacks Varis with the power: Rune of Peace ( Daily) and hits will:30 and he takes 33 damage.
 Move Action: Shifts in the direction of Diarmuid
 Minor Action: Does nothing
To Oni:
I know its a shift of tactics, but I will follow our plan next turn as agreed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=Atriden]

Well they say a plan never survives contact with the enemy.  

Yours was a good move and mean too.  Telling a pursuit avenger he can't have his next attack then walking way from him, I like it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=Ata and Cov]I believe that Mr. Killer's attack misses (Will is 33 with concealment and Blood Oath), so that means that Cov can slide me a few squares, and I get to take an OA on whoever I end adjacent to. Try to get me next to Karn if you can, since apparently I can't attack Mr. Killer  
L12 would be good - that way I'll also get to use my free shift from Bond of Pursuit, since I don't think Mr. K will be adjacent to me at the end of his turn. 
If you can't get me adjacent to Karn, then just make sure I won't be adjacent to Mr. K at the end of my turn so I can get my free 7 squares of shiftage - that should get me in position for my plan 

For expediency, the OA if you can get me to Karn: 1d20+24=43 vs. AC, 1d12+13=25 damage. Wow, that's a nice roll 

My plan is to use my free shift to get to L10; Overwhelming Strike on Karn to shift to L11 (putting Karn in L10), then use my move to shift to K12 - adjacent to Mr. K again - and try to gain stealth. Sound good?[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=Ata and Sessadore]I'll happily slide you to wherever you think is best, but I can only move you two squares.  I think Karm is in K11, which means if the last map is right, he's at least 5 squares away, and I can't get you into reach for the OA.    Unless you know something I don't?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 29, 2009)

Varis lightly dances out of the way of Mr. Killer's vicious axe, and uses the opportunity to leap several paces away. Then as the half-orc moves towards Diarmuid, the light in the back of Varis' eyes flashes and he smiles as he hurtles across the battlefield to Karn and launches an attack of his own on the strangely helmeted man. Seemingly as soon as the swing is completed he leaps across the stone arm once again to Mr. Killer's side. "Boo," the elf says in a low, smug voice.
[sblock=Actions]Through a combination of means, slide to K17 and then shift to L10.
*Standard*: attack Karn: 35 vs. AC for 23 damage. If that hit, shift to L11 and slide Karn to L10.
*Move*: shift or move and attempt stealth.
*Minor*: none.
[sblock=Ata and Cov]Yeah, I count 5 squares to Karn as well. I just forgot how far you could slide me  I will slide to K17 then.
*Free*: shift 7 squares to L10 (Bond of Pursuit)

--- Beginning of Varis' turn ---
*Standard*: burn AP for double attack roll; Overwhelming Strike vs. Karn: 1d20+24=35, 1d20+24=26, 1d12+13=23; totals to 35 vs. AC for 23 damage. If that hits, I'll shift to L11, sliding Karn into L10.
*Move*: if my attack hit, shift to K12 (which should be adjacent to Mr. Killer, by my estimation) and Stealth (1d20+19=22). 
If my attack didn't hit, then I'll move to K12 (which will probably provoke an OA from Karn) and use the same Stealth roll as above.
*Minor*: none.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]

Is I11 a square that can be stood without difficulty?

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 30, 2009)

When mrKiller's attack misses Varis because of the shadows surrounding the half-orc impeding his vision, Diarmuid infuses his elf ally with a spell of speed. Varis quickly moves between mrKiller and Karn, striking the first, and moving closer again to the second.
Another thunderbolt falls, with a huge boom, this time on the point of the middle finger.

_Initiative and status, round 4_
-Karn -48 hp, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, prone, -2 penalty to next attack [sblock=expended], Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-Diarmuid -35 hp[sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, Foolhardy fighting, Infernal wrathSong of discord, Irrefutable armor[/sblock]
-mrKiller -7 hp,+1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 1 Healing Word[COLOR="DimGray]Bless, Rune of peace[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],Temple of shadows[/sblock]

Sorry for making you wait, guys!
notes:Both Karn and Diarmuid hit. Karn knows where Diarmuid was when he attacked, but Diarmuid is invisible to him at the moment.
mrKiller misses Varis, who hits Karn instead. 
Please note that Karn is prone and taking a -2 penalty to his next attack.
Oni, yes to your question.


----------



## Oni (Apr 30, 2009)

The elf's blow struck Karn but as it did he vanished in a burst of divine radiance, only to reappear nearby next to the tiefling.  

[sblock=ooc]

This is in immediate reaction to the attack on Varis's turn.  I don't know if his move action would different because of that. Teleport to I11
[sblock=Ata]
Resonant Escape
[/sblock]

[/sblock]

The heavily armoured warrior climbed back to his feet.  

This your humble servant beseeches You, Oh Might One to lend me the strength to battle on and the power to lay your mark upon my enemies.

Karn was bathed in a heavenly light even as he raised his blessed greatspear high and swung it sweepingly through the last place he saw his foe.  Unsurprisingly though, not being able to see his foe, the weapon never made contact.  



[sblock=ooc]

Move:  stand up from prone
Minor:  Heal self
[sblock=Ata]
HP regained (4d6+26=34) 
[/sblock]
Standard: Attack Diarmuid. Hits AC25, so assuming a miss
[sblock=Ata]
I think I've got all the +/- right.  Flanking, Bless, -2 penalty from power X, and total concealment.
Righteous Brand: +18 vs AC (Target: Diarmuid) (1d20+22+2+1-2-5=23) 
use potion of clarity.
Righteous Brand: +20 vs AC (1d20+22+2+1+2-2-5=25) blah, same roll.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm good with my movement as-is. Just to make sure I know what happened, Karn's teleport took place after Varis hit him, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 1, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Yes, the power is an immediate reaction so whatever triggered it (the attack) would be resolved before it is, so he didn't avoid the damage, or negate any of the shifting/sliding that went on.

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (May 1, 2009)

"Oops," Diarmuid says mockingly.  "Looks like the Mighty One missed."  He steps to the side and wiggles his wand again.  

[sblock=ooc]Move:  shift SW to J11
Standard:  attack hits Will 27.  If that hits, Karm takes 11 psychic damage and -2 to attack rolls TENT(diarmuid), and an additional -2 on the next attack roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (May 3, 2009)

Mr. Killer carefully follows Diarmuid and strikes him with his mighty Axe, and strikes true. " MUHAHAHAHA " he yells as he spills the tieflings blood. " Me like your blood " and sings to Karn " Let's his blood heal thy wounds " his Axe glows red and sends forth healing energies towards Karn that washes his wounds away.

[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: Shifts after Diarmuid
Standard Action: Attacks Diarmuid and hits AC 39, does 30 damage, is marked by Mr. killer and Karn gets +6 to all attacks against Diarmuid til the end of my next turn.
Minor: Yes, you know what it is
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ata and Oni]
Move Action: Shifts after Diarmuid, and gets +1 to AC and Ref.
Standard Action: Attacks Diarmuid and hits AC 39, does 30 damage, is marked by Mr. killer and Karn gets +6 to all attacks against Diarmuid til the end of my next turn.
Minor: Healing word 2 - Heals 15 + Karns healing surge value[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 7, 2009)

As Karn reappears by Diarmuid and he stands up, he misses the Tiefling, while the Tiefling manages to fool the warrior's mind again. But the holy power of mrKiller and Karn, combined, restore the latter to full health. Diarmuid, instead, is struck by a powerful blow of mrKiller, which crushes a bone or two, and the spellcaster doesn't look so good anymore. 
However, Varis strikes a _powerful_ blow at MrKiller that leaves him badly wounded. Then he moves away, seemingly leaving an opening for mrKiller. But he instantly disappears in the shadows surrounding his enemy, and the elf is nowhere to be seen for the half-orc.
Yet another huge thunderbolt falls on the point of the ring finger of the stone hand.

Initiative and status, round 5
-Karn +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended]1 Healing word, Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-Diarmuid -65 hp, bloodied, marked by MrKiller[sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, Foolhardy fighting, Infernal wrathSong of discord, Irrefutable armor[/sblock]
-mrKiller -45 hp,+1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity, 10 ongoing dmg(save ends) [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 2 Healing Word[COLOR="DimGray]Bless, Rune of peace[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],Temple of shadows[/sblock]

ooc notes: Karn has a +6 bonus to melee attacks vs Diarmuid, but also a -2 penalty to all attacks till the end of Diarmuid's next turn, and an additional -2 to his next attack.
Varis CRITTED mrKiller for 43 dmg+10 ongoing damage(save ends)

[sblock=cov & sessadore]Not much to be done with Varis without expending resources, which I didn't want to. I made him use bond of pursuit and rolled a crit for 43 dmg (+10 ongoing), also his Stealth roll is 30. Varis is now in J14[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 8, 2009)

Karn skillfully slipped around the tiefling, flanking his foe between himself and the large heavily armoured Half-Orc.  Choking up on the huge spear Karn began raining thrust after thrust on the one who would dare mock his god.  As blood spattered across his armour, Karn threw back his head and roared to the heavens.  

Let this infidel be sanctified in blood!  Bless those that would honour you!

In stark contrast to the gore covered Karn, healing radiance spread over the half-orc.  
[sblock=ooc]

Move: Shift to J10

Standard: Rain of Blows: vs AC (Target: Diarmuid) [Attack 1, Attack 2, if Attack 1 hits, if Attack 2 hits] (Bloodclaw on each attack I end up making for 4) (1d20+31-4=44, 1d20+31-2=41, 1d20+31-2=36, 1d20+31-2=36)

First attack to hit applies -2 AC to Diarmuid until the end of my next turn. 

Damage/Radiant Damage (Attack1, Attack2, Attack3, Attack4) (1d10+23+1d6=32, 1d10+23+1d6=35, 1d10+23+1d6=33, 1d10+23+1d6=30)

Minor: Healing Word on Mr. Killer 
Healing Surge+ (4d6=16)
[sblock=Ata]
I believe if I haven't misremembered, that makes my 3rd use of healing word.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Just chiming in here because I'm at a computer with a bit of time on my hands (not done moving yet, but soon I will be). Varis' action for last round is good; apparently you can roll better for him than I can! Using at-wills is fine with me if you're NPCing him.

And ... dang, Oni. Surely he wasn't _that_ annoying?!  [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (May 8, 2009)

ooc:  ouch!  A frantic scan of my sheet doesn't show me any way of getting out of that.  Antipathy gloves might prevent the flanking maneuver, but I don't think you need the flank for those to hit, and if you do somehow, you can just soak up the OA instead of shifting.  Anyway, by my count that puts me 80 HP below zero, which is well and truly dead.


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 8, 2009)

ooc:Uhm, yes. Well, all is not over. Sessadore might still win this. But, I guess we'll have to wait till he's back.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 9, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Umm ... dang. I don't believe Varis has anything that would help Diarmuid either. Well, that means it's Atriden's turn then, right? I'll try to get back online ASAP - I am mostly moved now, just don't have the internet yet. I'll try to check in when I can and keep things moving for you guys.[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (May 11, 2009)

OOC: I delay my turn until I see Varis again


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 13, 2009)

Following the brutal slaughter of his companion, Mr. Killer suddenly sees Varis' blade flying out of the gloom around him, but too late. The strike only creates a dent in his armour as Varis draws back quickly, but it does trip the half-orc into stumbling along in Varis' wake. Then the tricky elf vanishes into the swirling cloud once again; if anyone could see him, they would see a playful grin on his face.
[sblock=Actions]Standard: attack Mr. Killer: 42 vs. AC for 14 damage; shift to K14 and slide Mr. Killer into I-J,13,14.
Move: Stealth roll of 37 [sblock=Ata and Cov]*Standard:* Overwhelming Strike vs. Mr. Killer: 1d20+24+2=42, 1d20+24+2=42, 1d12+13=14. Total is 42 vs. AC for 14 damage. Assuming that hits, shift to K14 and slide Mr. Killer into I-J,13,14.
*Move:* shift to J15 and Stealth: 1d20+19=37.  well, if I can keep this up, I might just have a chance  And they've _got_ to be starting to run out of healing ... right??
*Minor:* none.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=OOC]I'm back! I once again have the internet, so I should be around like normal again 

Also, I don't have my books with me currently, so I'm not sure how delaying works. If Mr. Killer is delaying, that means that he acts after my turn then, right? Or does he interrupt my turn when I become visible?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 17, 2009)

_*bump* mr Killer's turn._


----------



## Oni (May 24, 2009)

Even as the elf's maneuver shifted them across the battlefield the steel encased half-orc swung his huge axe around in a deadly sweeping arc before the wily foe could vanish into the shadows again.  

You stop your silly games now!

[sblock=Immediate Reaction to Varis' Attack]

Use Strikebacks to make a basic attack.  Hits AC 33 [edit: AC 34, forgot +1 to hit bonus] for 36 damage.

[sblock=Ata]
Basic Attack (BloodClaw 4 Damage to Self) (1d20+22-2=33)
Damage (1d12+12+12=36)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

--------------------------------------------------------------

Mr. Killer ignored his still bleeding wound as he swung down off of his warmount near the edge of the massive hand, pausing to adjust his fabulous crown.   He then threw his arms out in challenge. 

Muhahahaha!  You hide good, but me think your afraid!

[sblock=ooc]

Standard: Dismount to H13
[sblock=Ata]
Um, no farther actions, this is just here to make him wonder what devious things I'm up to.  
[/sblock]
Saving Throw (Ongoing Damage) (1d20=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 24, 2009)

Beneath that strange bug-eyed helm unseen eyes scanned the field of battle searching for the unseen foe.  Looking around warily Karn moved nearer his ally of the moment.  There he stood, waiting.  

[sblock=ooc]

Move to I12
[sblock=Ata]
Ready Pressing Strike to attack Varis when he shows himself.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 24, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]Would there happen to be any cover on this giant statue arm? Preferably somewhere that would let me stay stealthed against those two for the round. Only thing I can think of would be the other side of one of their horses, but that probably wouldn't work - I wouldn't be stealthed from the horse, and I doubt it'd just sit there nice [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 25, 2009)

As Diarmuid falls to Karn's unbelievably fierce attack, Varis is quick to emerge from the shadows and cut mrKiller. The half-orc is swings fast in reaction, but the elf is too nimble, and manages to evade the blow, and fade back into the shadows. But mrKiller descends from his steed, thus moving the shadows clinging to him; Varis is still unseen, though.

[sblock=sessadore]I'm afraid the only place where Varis can hide is the temple of shadows...[/sblock]

Initiative and status, round 7
-Karn -16, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended]Rain of blows, 3 Healing word, Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-mrKiller -18, +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity, 10 ongoing dmg(save ends) [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 2 Healing Word[COLOR="DimGray]Bless, Rune of peace[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],Temple of shadows[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 25, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

I'm guessing that Lord Sessadore used Temple of Shadow which would mean even if he's no longer in the area of affect he's still concealed, which is all that is required to remain hidden.  I don't want to short him an advantage he properly deserves so I want to double check before I change anything.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 25, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Just noticed I think damage taken might be a little off.

I believe that Mr. Killer is at -18 HP.  

He was at -45.  
healed 45
took 9 (14-5)
took 4
took 5  (10-5)

Karn I think should be at -16 

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 25, 2009)

ooc: Urgh, I messed up again. You're right on everything oni, thank you. One has to be lucky to have such attentive and honest players 
I've gotten confused while noting bloodclaw damage and between DR and ongoing dmg... heh... I had also forgotten that bit in the power description... sigh... sorry guys!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 25, 2009)

Suddenly the elven warrior appears next to Mr. Killer again, his blade swinging in another deadly arc. "Why don't you back those words up, _little_ man?" he taunts, dancing back and drawing the foolhardy half-orc along behind him, out of reach of his friend's spear.
[sblock=Actions]Move to H14, then attack Mr. Killer, becoming visible. A crit! 37 damage (but no ongoing, since Mr. K still has ongoing from the last one), and then Varis shifts to I15 and Mr. K slides to H14. 
[sblock=Ata and Cov]*Move:* to H14. This is only 2 squares, so I believe I don't have to make a new Stealth roll. 

*Standard:* This is assuming CA for the attack, and that Mr. K's dismount counts as moving away from Varis, giving him his bonus damage - he is technically farther away. 
Overwhelming Strike on Mr. Killer: 1d20+24+2=46, 1d20+24+2=44, making it a crit! 37 damage, but no ongoing since he still has ongoing. Since that damage roll is horrible, I'll burn my Luckbender Gloves' encounter power to reroll one of the dice: 1d12=1 ... fantastic. *sigh* Doesn't change anything, then. Varis shifts to I15 and slides Mr. K to H14. 

*Minor:* I may use River of Life here, depending on if they hit me and how bad. It wouldn't have any effect until my next turn anyway, so I'll make that decision after Oni's response.

I assume that Oni has readied attacks for both of them - Mr. K should still get his, but unless Karn is using a ranged attack I think he's out of luck, since the readied action is a reaction instead of an interrupt and I'll be out of reach by then. 

It occurs to me that I forgot that jagged weapons crit on 19 as well - I'll have to watch for that in the future as well.[/sblock]Also, no worries about the slips - it's a complex fight, I imagine I'd be missing things too if I was running two of these [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 25, 2009)

ooc: er, sessadore, I'm pretty sure that first roll is a crit.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Well, look at that! It is indeed. *sigh* haha. I'll edit my post a little bit to reflect that [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 25, 2009)

With more mobility that might have been guessed at Karn quickly slipped around Mr. Killer's steed coming at the slippery elf from completely different direction.  Gripping the glaring, vicious spear tightly he lunged with a powerful attack. 

Shrink not from this glorious rite, let our battle be joined! 

[sblock=ooc]

The readied action contained a shift as part of the power.  

Shift to K14, hits AC 31, since the other couldn't AC 34 I'm assuming that misses.  

[sblock=Ata]
Pressing Attack: +21 vs AC (1d20+22+1-2=31)
[/sblock]

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but Karn's initiative sets before Varis', so Varis finishes his turn that was interrupted, then Mr. Killer goes, then Karn again before Varis can act again correct?

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 26, 2009)

ooc: sounds right. I'll wait to see if Sessadore wants to do something else during his turn before udating.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, I believe I will use that power this turn. Let's see what Oni does with his turns this round ...[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 27, 2009)

Varis manages to land another serious blow on mrKiller, but Karn is ready to step forward and tries to retaliate. His spears isn't quick enough, though.

Initiative and status, round 8
-Karn -16, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended]Rain of blows, 3 Healing word, Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-mrKiller -50, +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity, 10 ongoing dmg(save ends) [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 2 Healing Word[COLOR="DimGray]Bless, Rune of peace[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, regen 5, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],River of life, Temple of shadows[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 28, 2009)

The large half-orc eyed Varis with a measure of respect and caution after taking so many brutal blows.  He was more crafty that he looked though, and he was waiting, waiting for his ally to slide around behind the elf.  

[sblock=ooc]

Delay until after Karn.

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (May 28, 2009)

Even as the lunatic half-orc threatened the lightly armoured elf from one side, Karn circled around to flank Varis from the other.  Moving in close he choked up on the enormous spear.  

No more tricks!  Be ye now marked for Judgement!

Karn swept the blade of the spear down in a huge arc.

[sblock=ooc]

Move to J16.  

Attack hits AC35 for 22 Damage.  If it hits, Varis takes -2 AC until the end of Karn's next turn and Mr. Killer gets a +5 to all melee attacks against Varis until the end of Karn's next turn.  
[sblock=Ata]
Righteous Brand: +23 vs AC (1d20+22+1+2-2=35) 
By the way I've been factoring in the concealment into my rolls, just noting to make sure it isn't being added twice. 
Damage/Radiant Damage (1d10+11=21, 1d6=1)
[/sblock]

I'll post Mr. Killer's turn tomorrow after I know if that hit or not.

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 28, 2009)

ooc: It hit.


----------



## Oni (May 29, 2009)

This blade guided by higher power.

The half-orc raised his huge axe high over his head as Varis fought off his other attacker, it flashed momentarily with divine power.  

You marked for death now...Die elf!

The axe fell, but when it hit its mark there was an explosion of divine light.  When it cleared it was the half-orc who had collapsed to the ground.  



[sblock=ooc]

Minor: Righteous Rage of Tempus

Standard: Storm of Blades.
Storm of Blades: +28 vs AC (First miss breaks chain) (Bloodclaw, 4 Damage to self each attack made) (1d20+22+1+2+5-2=45, 1d20+28=38, 1d20+28=41)
Damage (Attack 1,2,3) (2d12+4d6+36=70, 1d12+24=31, 1d12+24=32)

Move: Healing word on Mr. Killer
Amount Healed (4d6+32=48)

Saving Throw: Ongoing Damage (1d20=10)

Well ok, I might be counting my chickens before they've hatched and you've a way out, but I'll edit my description in that case.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 29, 2009)

ooc: heh. that might end it...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Er ... 35 doesn't hit, unless concealment is accounted for in the roll. Which, since Oni is thorough, might be the case. I suppose if that does make it a miss it might change what Mr. Killer would have done, so I'll leave it at that for now.

I do have a backup plan, though, if Karn's attack did indeed hit 

EDIT: Also, I'm away from my books at the moment, so I need to ask: does regen count as normal healing? Basically what I'm asking is, if Mr. Killer's onslaught doesn't kill him outright, would Varis be conscious with 5 hp as soon as his turn starts?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 29, 2009)

ooc: uhm, it does hit because it includes concealment. And no, you don't heal from regeneration when you're unconscious.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]Alrighty then. Karn hits, and this is all done if Mr. Killer does all that damage and knocks Varis unconscious. 

Here's my brilliant plan: burn Wrath of the Divine when Mr. Killer makes his first hit (the crit), inflicting 70 radiant damage on him. 

I also can't remember whether resist all 5 also reduces ongoing damage. Even if it does, Mr. Killer should be down 124 hp total (50 to start, 5 from ongoing 10 damage, 4 from bloodclaw, and 65 from Wrath), since he's not healing himself until after the attacks. I _think_ that might be enough to knock him unconscious. If it is, then I'll post my turn. If it isn't, then I think that's it for Varis ...[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=sessadore]yes, it is enough to knock mr Killer unconscious. so only the first attack will connect. I'll post an update later.[/sblock]
Sessadore does have a way out, so it seems it's not over yet. I'll post an update later...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 29, 2009)

As the first thunderous blow lands, Varis lets out a scream of pure rage. White light bursts from his mouth and eyes as the wound inflicted on him is reflected on his attacker, who drops in the middle of his second strike. The elf, though bleeding, smirks at the fallen warrior, a sudden change from his scream a moment ago. "You were saying?"
[sblock=OOC]Using an immediate reaction to the crit to deal 70 radiant damage to Mr. Killer. I'll post my turn after Ata's update, so I know just where things stand. 
[sblock=Ata]When Mr. Killer drops, I'll take advantage of Enduring Oath to burn a surge, healing 32 hp.

Another question while I'm at it - does the Temple of Shadows effect remain even when Mr. Killer is unconscious? What about if he were to die? I think I plan to run and hide for a round or two, so it could be important [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 1, 2009)

Waves of power shake the giant stony hand like an earthquake. From above, thunder falls on the thumb of the hand. on its surface, divine energies clash as they melt into the blades of their wielders. 
Fueled by Karn's spell, mrKiller's attack initiates, a blow that is like a praise to a god of war, but in the moment that the half-orc sees victory in front of his eye, he also sees his death. s Varis is struck by a mighty blow, he invokes the power of retribution, and a pillar of searing light descends on mrKiller, almost obliterating him, and leaving him unconscious on the ground, a strange mixture of writhing shadows and lingering radiance over his body.
...and an electric current of growing intensity cackles on the palm of the hand like a snake...

ooc: good question, sessadore. Let's say that the temple of shadows remains in effect until mrKiller is still in play (see rules).

Initiative and status, round 9
-Karn -16, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended]Rain of blows, 3 Healing word, Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-mrKiller -124, +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity, 10 ongoing dmg(save ends) [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 2 Healing Word, Righteous rage of tempus, Rain of blows[COLOR="DimGray]Bless, Rune of peace[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, -38, regen 5, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],River of life, Temple of shadows, Wrath of the divine[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 1, 2009)

As the giant half-orc falls, some of Varis' wounds begin to heal themselves. He whips around to face his other attacker and his blade crashes down, but the warrior's armor defeats the strike. Undaunted, the elf smirks at Karn. "Don't worry, I won't be gone long," he says as he fades back into the shadows, disappearing from sight and hearing once again. 
[sblock=OOC]Attack Karn, hitting 31 AC for 15 damage. Then move off into the shadows, Stealth check is 38. 
[sblock=Ata]Heal 5 hp from regen.

*Standard:* Bond of Pursuit vs. Karn: 1d20+24=31, 1d12+13=15. Total is 31 vs. AC for 15 damage. If that hits and Karn doesn't end his next turn adjacent to me, I get to shift 7 squares and have to end the shift closer to him.
Since both attack rolls were identical, the lack of the oath doesn't affect the attack, so that's good.

*Move:* to H15 through H14; and Stealth (1d20+19=38).  Not sure if I'm technically off the palm or not, though ...

*Minor:* draw a potion of vitality.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 1, 2009)

ooc: I know RAW is a bit different, but I'll rule that you don't recharge Oath of enmity till your target is in play. I know it says when you reduce it to 0hp, but that's because of monsters...Seems fair?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC: Alright, that's fair enough - I agree on the intent, a monster at 0 hp is out of the encounter, a PC at 0 is not. Just need to change my game plan a bit then - I'll edit my post a little bit to reflect that.


----------



## Oni (Jun 3, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Despite getting owned in the face (well played Lord Sessadore) Mr. Killer did make the saving throw against the ongoing damage at the end of his turn.  

Here is the death saving throw that should have occurred at the end of that turn.  
Saving Throw: Death (1d20=16)

[/sblock]

Karn raised the spear over his head, shouting at the heavens.  

Get up!  Get up, oh brother in battle, your fight is not over!

As radiance spilled from above bathing the half-orc in healing light raged filled eyes snapped open.  The prone warrior roared as life and fury flowed through his body once more.   Meanwhile Karn grasped the chest of the strange armour he wore, it throbbed as a living thing, fleshy green tendrils sinking into his flesh.  The helmed figure grunted in pain, but continued to stand, clutching his spear.  

[sblock=ooc]

Minor: heal Mr. Killer which puts him at -83 and back in play I believe. 
[sblock=Ata]
Bastion of Health
[/sblock]

Standard: something...
[sblock=Ata]
Activate trollskin armour.
[/sblock]

move: nothing.

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr. Killer leapt to his feet with a roar.  

Where is elf!

The hulking half-orc peered around, but did not see his foe.  

You do pretty good, but not finish the job, growled Mr. Killer.  Me show you how to kill someone properly now.

He threw back his head and roared, Make me stonger, bless me!  In response to the not so humble servant divine power burst from him knitting wounds and easing pains.  

Looking around again he hefted his axe once more, waiting...

[sblock=ooc]

Move: stand up from prone

Minor: heal back up to -40
[sblock=Ata]
Last Healing word.
Amount healed (4d6+32=43)

Lastly ready action to Righteous Brand Varis when/if he shows himself.

Also question, If I were to use Divine power to gain regeneration would I be able to heal all the way back up without spending any more surges by putting off the start of the short rest for a few rounds?
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 4, 2009)

ooc: Damn, I missed the post! I'll update soon guys.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 5, 2009)

While mrKiller's roar echoes through the void sky, an even louder, huge, rumbling noise not unlike that of an avalanche is heard. The hand seems to clench for an instant, and the electrical current rises. An enormous thunderbolt descends on the whole palm of the hand, striking all who stand upon it, including mrKiller's poor horse.

Initiative and status, round 9
-Karn -45, +2 power AC, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended]Rain of blows, 3 Healing word, bastion of health, Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, trollskin armor, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-mrKiller -69, +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity, 10 ongoing dmg(save ends) [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity, 3 Healing Word, Righteous rage of tempus, rain of blows[COLOR="DimGray]Bless, Rune of peace[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, -67, regen 5, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],River of life, Temple of shadows, Wrath of the divine[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 5, 2009)

Out of the gloom surrounding Mr. Killer, Varis' blade materializes. This time the strike is true, cutting the half-orc across the back of the legs and forcing him to follow Varis as he dances back onto one of the arm's fingers. Still grinning, the elf fades away into the shadows again, elusive as ever.
[sblock=Actions]Standard: attack Mr. Killer, hitting AC 43 for 25 damage. Shift to H16, slide Mr. K to H15.
Move: somewhere. Stealth roll = 32. 
[sblock=Ata]Regen 5.

*Minor:* drink potion of vitality, healing 25 hp. That should bring me to -37, I think.
*Standard: *Overwhelming Strike vs. Mr. Killer: 1d20+24+2=39, 1d20+26=43, 1d12+13=25, for a total of 43 vs. AC and 25 damage. Shift to H16, slide Mr. K to H15.
*Move:* shift to I15; and Stealth (1d20+19=32).[/sblock]

And thank you, Oni. At least this match isn't as one-sided as our Monster Mash match was - I'm really surprised that I'm sort of holding my own in this two-to-one business. [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 6, 2009)

Even as Mr. Killer forced to move by the cunning attack his deadly axe makes a sweeping arc toward the nimble elf.  Thrown off balance by the movement the attack is well wide however.    

[sblock=ooc]

Readied action to attack Varis on showing himself.  

Hits AC31 which doesn't cut it I'm sure.  

[sblock=Ata]
Righteous Brand: +21 vs AC (1d20+22+1-2=31)

Also question, If I were to use Divine power to gain regeneration would I be able to heal all the way back up without spending any more surges by putting off the start of the short rest for a few rounds?
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=sessadore]you need to take the potion first. so 2 minor actions effectively (or you did already and i missed it?[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 6, 2009)

Beneath the strange helm, keen eyes studied the battlefield.  There where only so many places the tenacious foe could have gone.  Smiling to himself, Karn knew he was being tested.  Purposely he strode into the shadows surrounding the half-orc, moving through the only spaces the elf could have hid in.  

[sblock=ooc]
Regen 5hp

Move to I15, then to I16, then to H16.  

Need to know the outcome of my action before continuing my turn.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=sessadore]varis can take an OA of course. don't miss the ooc above[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]I changed my minor for last round from _oathing_ Karn to drawing the potion when we decided I couldn't use my oath again until Mr. Killer was out of play.

Now, Karn is moving into my current square first. If I don't do anything, he'll just run into me? Would it be possible to attempt an Acrobatics check or something similar to avoid him as he moves through the square?

If you decide that's not allowed, I'll take the OA instead. Might as well get some hits in if my cover's blown, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=sessadore]oh yea. uhm, I don't think moving outside your turn is feasible. I also checked the revised Stealth rules and in this case it simply says "you don't remain hidden". So basically Karn tries to get into your space, eating an OA, and you become visible. Or, you don't take the OA, Karn bumps into you, and he can see you anyway. So yeah, I guess you can roll your OA [/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 6, 2009)

As Karn comes wading into the shadows, he quickly discovers Varis - as the elf's deadly blade comes rushing at him.
[sblock=OA]Vs. Karn: 34 vs. AC for 22 damage. Not sure if that hits or not ...

Anyway, Varis is in I15. So does this mean Karn didn't actually move, or are we sharing a square now?[sblock=Ata]Yeah, I knew it was a long shot, but thought I'd try anyway 

OA vs. Karn: 1d20+24+2=34, 1d12+13=22.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 6, 2009)

ooc:OA hits. Karn cannot enter the square, but he can spend the rest of his movement as he pleases. Varis, of course, is no longer hidden.


----------



## Atriden (Jun 6, 2009)

OOC: I am back. I think it is my turn, right?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 6, 2009)

ooc: Nope, Karn's turn is in course. But, welcome back Atriden.


----------



## Oni (Jun 6, 2009)

Karn quickly found what he was looking for as Varis' blade shuddered against his armour rocking him back.  Catching his footing Karn slipped by elven swordsman as he recovered from the powerful attack.  As he moved he swung the enormous spear is a sweep blow bring the bladed head toward his opponent's midsection.  

Guide our blades to our enemy's heart, so what we might give him a worthy death! 

[sblock=ooc]

Use remaining movement to move to J15 to flank Varis.

Minor: Righteous Rage of Tempus

Standard: Righteous Brand: +23 vs AC (4 Damage to self for Bloodclaw) (1d20+22+1+2-2=35)  If that hits +5 to Mr. Killers melee attack rolls and -2 to Varis' AC until the end of Karn's next turn
Damage/Radiant Damage (4d6+10+11+12+1d6=50) 

If that hit it's a crit so will use Aquamarine Solitaire to make a free basic attack.  

Basic Attack: +23 vs AC (1d20+22+1+2-2=38)
Damage/Radiant Damage (1d10+11+1d6=20)

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 6, 2009)

As Karn's deadly strike flies home, Varis throws up a magical shield with a moment's thought, deflecting the spear at the last moment. "You really are a preachy one, aren't you?" he inquires of Karn. 
[sblock=OOC]Immediate Interrupt on Karn's first attack to use Shielding Girdle, giving me +4 AC til the end of my next turn. That should keep it from hitting, which means Karn doesn't get to make the extra basic attack, if I'm not mistaken. [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Yeah, no hit, no crit, no use of the solitaire, however I believe it's Mr. Killer's go after Karn.  

[sblock=Atriden]

May I suggest something targeting fort.  

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Woops! My bad, for some reason I was thinking that his readied attack was his turn 
I'll remove my actions, then, and wait for my turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr. killer drinks a potion while laughing, and then tries to find his way to Varis to attack him with his mighty Axe.

[sblock=OOC]
Minor: uses the time to Laugh very hard while drinking a potion
Move Action: Moves to a place where he can attack Varis
Standard Action: attacks Varis

[sblock= Oni and Ata]
Move Action: Moves to a place where he can attack Varis
Minor: drinks a potion of vitality and regains 25hp and gets a saving throw 11
 Standard Action: uses Healing Strike and hits ac 40 and does 48 damage, the target is also marked and Mr. Killer regains 29hp
Tactics;
Will use something that hits fort next time
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 9, 2009)

ooc: er ... bump?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 12, 2009)

ooc: Oh, I hadn't noticed the edit. I'll update later.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 13, 2009)

MrKiller heavy blow hits and wounds heavily Varis, while divine power flows into him. What will be the valian elf's reaction in this predicament? Meanwhile, electricity starts to gather again at the feet of the combatants...



Initiative and status, round 10
-Karn -66, +2 power AC, 5DR, regen 5, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended]RRoT, Divine power,Rain of blows, 3 Healing word, bastion of health, Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, trollskin armor, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-mrKiller -35, +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity,1 potion of vitality Healing strike, 3 Healing Word, Righteous rage of tempus, rain of blows[COLOR="DimGray]Bless, Rune of peace[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, -85, bloodied, marked by MrKiller, regen 5, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],River of life, Temple of shadows, Wrath of the divine[/sblock]

ooc: I hope everything is clear(and I haven't missed anything)... Go sessadore!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 15, 2009)

[sblock=Ata]Just thought I'd check, since it had been a while there, but you remembered that Varis has +4 AC until the end of his next turn, right? I don't know what Mr. Killer's attack roll was, so I don't know if it would help or not.

Also, I've been wondering how difficult would it be to climb the thumb? And can Varis tell if there are any areas that aren't gathering electricity, and if so, where are they?[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 15, 2009)

[sblock=sessadore]yes, sessadore. MrKiller hits AC 40, so...

As for safe zones, the electricity can't reach beyond the palm it seems (so the fingers are safe).Climbing the thum qouldn't be that difficult, although fighting on it might give some balance problem.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 15, 2009)

Cornered and battered, Varis darts into the shadows, losing himself to sight and hearing in the darkness. A few moments later clinging shadows fall from his form, now standing some distance away.
[sblock=Actions]Move: to somewhere and Stealth = 37
End of my turn I become visible in D12 (I think - might change if my assumptions are wrong).
[sblock=Ata]Am I able to move full speed on the thumb? If I can, I'm going to go up it.

Also ... my word! When are they going to run out of freaking healing?! *sigh*

--------------
Regen 5.

*Move:* to D12 (through H14 so I can Stealth: 1d20+19=37). If you need it: Acrobatics for the thumb (1d20+19=20) ... I really wish I hadn't rolled that 
If I can't move full speed on the thumb, I'll go to K8 instead. (H14 > H13 > I12 > J11 > K10 > K9 > K8).

*Standard:* Second Wind for 32 hp and +2 to defenses until the start of my next turn. That should get me to -28.

*Minor:* none.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]half-speed, or full speed with a DC 20 Acrobatics checks (so it's alright[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Before I go writing anything up, at what point does it go from normal terrain to problematic terrain at the thumb?  And what are the rules for the terrain?

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]it's normal terrain till G. So G9-10-11-12 are normal terrain. Beyond that, it' difficult terrain, except you can move at full speed with an Athletics check (DC 20). The steep terrain will make both attacking and  defending slightly more difficult.[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Doesn't Varis provoke if he moves? He is marked after all. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]well, yes[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Jun 16, 2009)

Mr.Killer screams at Varis " You go nowhere, stay... fight! OR DIE " and the big half-orc hopefully smashes his axe into the annoying half-elf while having the biggest grin ever seen by the eyes of mortals.

[sblock=OOC]
Alright, here is the attack: hits AC 29 and does 29 damage, but I reroll the attack by using the potion of clarity ability, which I drank erlier in the combat, and hits AC 38 and does 32 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 16, 2009)

ooc: nope, miss!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: !


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 16, 2009)

ooc: LOL! The elf is clinging to life with his teeth!


----------



## Oni (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Ah, I thought for some reason we'd been deprived out of OA, so first that.  

Basic Attack: +23 vs AC (1d20+22+1+2-2=26)

[/sblock]

Karn jabbed ineffectually at the slippery elf, a muttered curse emanating from the strange helm.  Looking side to side, he finally spied the elf some distance away, on the stony thumb of the massive hand.  Moving away from the center of the palm Karn strode purposely toward the outcropping, the strange pulsing of his armour knitting flesh as he went.   

With practised grace he slipped over the difficult ground spinning his spear around him in a sweeping arc, bringing Varis into its massive range.  Suddenly he changed the direction of the huge weapon, bringing it into a powerful thrust meant to throw his opponent off balance.  

[sblock=ooc]

Regen 5

Move to G11

Pressing Strike: +21 vs AC (Shift to F10, if it hits push Varis to D13) (1d20+22+1-2=38)
Damage/Radiant Damage (1d10+11+1d6=23) and -2 to Varis' AC until the end of Karn's next turn.  

Based on the way you handled the map earlier and look of it, that seems like it should have a chance of pushing him off into the wild blue yonder.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Looks like I need it, so here's a save to avoid being pushed over the edge: Saving throw to avoid falling off a giant thumb (1d20=13). Hurrah!

Mr. K's turn now, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Jun 17, 2009)

Mr. Killer looks around confuesed for a moment and then as his eyes catches Varis'. 
" Stupid half! Run, you can no hide, hahahahaha " . The green maniac moves towards  the thum while speculating what his next crazed action should be.
After drinking a potion, the Half-Orc quickly gets an idea and starts stomping hard on the grond as an insane bull and yells " Pray to ye momma! "  before he headstrongly charges Varis with his deadly Axe.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Moves to G10
Standard: charges Varis, Athletics check 20 and to be fair, I will use my attack roll from before. got 25 to hit AC, which is now 26 since I charged.
Minor: drinks a healing potion, regains 25hp
[sblock= To Oni]
I though about useing ranged, but I will never hit him with it. I only have +8 with ranged weapons. So instead I tried something very alternativ. Next round I will try to bull rush him off the thumb.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Er .. I just noticed something. Oni, does Karn have 3 reach? Because if he doesn't, he can't reach Varis from G11. And Atriden, Mr. Killer needs speed 6 to get to E11; is he that fast? And I believe you need to make a DC 20 Acrobatics check (or Athletics? Ata mentioned both, so maybe either works) to move full speed past row G.

Not that I don't trust you guys, I know there are ways to accomplish both reach 3 and speed 6 in plate, but I figured it was something worth checking. There _is_ a reason I chose to go up the thumb, after all [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
You should have more faith in me than that.  

Pressing strike allows for shift 2, which is good for shift 1 in difficult terrain, and is noted with the attack information.  

Atriden's turn may need more sorting out though.  

[sblock=Atriden]

Don't forget you've a ranged weapon.

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 19, 2009)

ooc: waiting for Atriden to change or clarify his action.


----------



## Atriden (Jun 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Hey guys, sorry for the slow pace. I am currently studying for my final exam, which is on wednesday, so I haven't got that much time to spare but I will change my actions right now! And Sessadore is right, I dont have speed 6 but speed 5, sorry about that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Good luck on your final, Atriden!

Ata, can I get an update so I know for sure what's going on before I post my turn? Thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]sorry guys, a couple strange days. Update will be coming later today![/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 23, 2009)

The nimble efl, even while prone, manages to roll on the uncomfortably hard ground and dodge the half-orc's charge.
Another huge lightning falls on the palm of the stone hand, only a couple of steps from Karn's back. 

Initiative and status, round 11
-Karn -61, +2 power AC, 5DR, regen 5, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty [sblock=expended]RRoT, Divine power,Rain of blows, 3 Healing word, bastion of health, Divine armour, Weapon of the gods, trollskin armor, 1 potion of clarity[/sblock]
-mrKiller -10, +1 power to attack rolls, 5DR, all ranged attacks from more than 5 squares at -5 penalty, target of oath of enmity [sblock=Expended]1 potion of clarity,1 potion of vitality Healing strike, 3 Healing Word, Righteous rage of tempus, rain of blows[COLOR="DimGray]Bless, Rune of peace[/COLOR][/sblock]
-Varis, -71, bloodied, prone, regen 5, oath of enmity vs MrKiller, concealed [sblock=Expended]Circle of Mental onslaught, [COLOR="Red"]Sequestering strike, Elven accuracy,[/COLOR],River of life, Temple of shadows, Wrath of the divine[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 23, 2009)

The pressure seems to be getting to Varis. His brow furrows in intense concentration as he dodges incoming strikes while he pulls out a potion and quickly drinks it.  

Smiling as the healing floods through his body, Varis rolls towards Mr. Killer and lashes out from the ground.
[sblock=If it hits ...]As the blow connects, the elf suddenly explodes into a cloud of golden leaves. Another cloud of the same leaves coalesces elsewhere.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Regen 5

Move: draw potion
Minor: drink potion and heal 25 hp
Standard: attack Mr. Killer: 32 vs. AC for 27 damage. If that hits, Varis goes *poof* and reappears either at N6 or G11, depending on what Ata says.
[sblock=Ata]Move: draw a potion of vitality
Minor: drink the potion. That should get me up to -41 and no longer bloodied.
Standard: Blade Step on Mr. Killer: 1d20+23-2=24, 1d20+21=31, 2d12+13=27, for a total of 32 (I forgot to include the +1 bonus from the circlet's power) vs. AC and 27 damage. *sigh* of course, when I finally use an encounter power I get shoddy rolls.

Anyway, if that hits I get to teleport 10 squares to a space that has to be adjacent to an enemy. Do the horses count as enemies? If they do, then I'll teleport to N6. 

If the horses don't count as enemies, then I'll teleport to G11 so they can't get into a flank without provoking an OA.

Oh, and I have another question about how you want Cloud of Souls to work. I know we discussed earlier that it won't affect characters who start their turn in the zone, but what happens to a character who starts his turn in the zone and then moves into other squares covered by the zone? Are they entering it, or are they not? 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 23, 2009)

ooc: miss!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 23, 2009)

ooc: You caught that the attack should be 32, right? I noticed just a couple minutes before your post that I forgot a +1 modifier. Just checking


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 23, 2009)

ooc: miss


----------



## Oni (Jun 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

Just to be clear then, Varis is still prone and in the same location as before?

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 24, 2009)

ooc:yup


----------



## Oni (Jun 25, 2009)

His flesh continued to knit as his armour moved like a living thing.  Raising his spear high it came straight as an arrow in a downward thrust that screamed past the half-orc in front of him.  At the end of the thrust, Karn yanked the point of the spear sharply up, trying to knock the elf off of the stony digit.  

[sblock=ooc]

Regen 5

No move.

Pressing Strike: +23 vs AC (Take 4 damage from Bloodclaw) (1d20+22+1+2-2=33) [reminder, Varis has -2 AC]
Damage/Radiant Damage (1d10+11+12+1d6=32) and Varis has -2 AC until the end of Karn's next turn.  Push Varis to D13.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 26, 2009)

*poke*


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 26, 2009)

ooc: sessadore needs a saving throw, then it's mrKiller's turn.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, didn't know you were waiting on me. Looks like Varis saves himself again.
Saving Throw to avoid getting pushed off the thumb (1d20=16).[/sblock]


----------



## Atriden (Jun 27, 2009)

The half-Orc says: "Blah blah blah" and slams his axe towards Varis.
[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attacks Varis, Uses the power "Split the sky". Hits fort 29 and does 31 damage, if it hits Varis is now again Prone and is pushed 2 sq. over the thum.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Going Away again]
I will be away for a week now, since I am going to the Roskilde Festival and then I will be back chaps! So Oni, please control my psycho half-orc, will ya

[sblock=Only Oni]
Here is a link to my character: Half-Orc of doom
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 27, 2009)

ooc: Uhmm... seems to me that unless Varis has some more trick up his sleeve, he's unconscious this time.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 27, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Er ... that only brings me to -104, doesn't it?

-71 last round
I healed 30 hp on my turn = -41
Karn did 32 damage = -73
Mr. K did 31 damage = -104

Unless I've taken more damage somewhere, that shouldn't have me unconscious yet ... If I'm still alive and kicking I'll post some actions later tonight. [/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Jun 27, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]

I think Atriden meant to push Varis off the thumb but it's a little unclear from his post since he didn't specify to where he was pushing him.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jun 28, 2009)

ooc: Urgh! Yes! Missed up total hp. Probably need another saving throw, though.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]One saving throw coming up.

Save to avoid push off the thumb (1d20=3).  Well, I suppose it had to happen sooner or later. What now, boss?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 30, 2009)

OOC: *bump*


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 1, 2009)

Varis attempts one last desperate attack, but it fails, and in his position, it is far to easy for the two warriors to attack him, and pushing him out of the "finger". Varis feels void under him, but does not fall. Instead, he finds himself floating. His relief, however, is replaced in a split second by the stinging pain of a strong electrical aura that surrounds him as soon as he leaves the stone hand. The elf loses consciousness, and is left suspended in the featurless sky surrounding the gigantic statue...

ooc: yes, guys. It is over. I'm sorry for keeping you waiting for so much, I had some pretty... "strange" days... 
I'm sorry for sessadore, Varis fought really well, and if the roll for the environmental hazard would have been lower...who knows! But kudos to him for standing his ground for so long!
And of course, congratulations to the winners of their first round!!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 1, 2009)

OOC: Congratulations, Oni and Atriden! I have to say that I, too, am impressed with how well Varis stood up by himself. Perhaps if we'd have been able to keep Diarmuid alive we could have come out on top  But at the end it was becoming apparent that being slippery wasn't quite going to be enough against the deadly duo's excessive healing. Best of luck in the final!

So, is there going to be a bronze match battle as well? This becomes important for Diarmuid and Varis now


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, the other match is far from over. So we'll have to wait a bit. But I'm eager to read your comments in the ooc thread. (if you don't want to reveal anything specific to the other players, you can sblock them).


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I'll be game whenever they're done. 

I do have one question for Oni and Atriden:

How many freaking healing powers did you two have? Jeez, that was ridiculous trying to knock you down! I doubt I would have gotten Mr. Killer down even that one time without using Wrath of the Divine to return that 70 damage crit.

Also, I think Varis would have fared even better if he were an isolating avenger instead of a pursuing avenger. I designed him mostly to get in a ranged character's face and pummel them every time they tried to get away, so he doesn't work quite so well when the opposition is trying to do the same. I think I only got my censure of pursuit damage bonus once, whereas with censure of retribution I'd have gotten the damage bonus every time Karn hit me.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, we built characters anticipating a fight that was at least partially ranged, or at least had more room to move around.  I suppose we were re-fighting the last round, in a way.  

Ironic that my strategy in the previous round was to be a melee character with a huge sack of HP and lots of healing.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 1, 2009)

Heh. Actually, you guys would have fared much better in the other arena, I think... but that's fate!


----------



## Oni (Jul 1, 2009)

Whew, I was beginning to think we might never actually down Varis.  

I have to say I'm quite pleased with battle, there was a lot of back and forth and I found it to be quite a bit more interesting than the lower level one.  

As for the number of healing powers, about the amount you'd expect a two high level clerics to have, we still had a couple attack and heal powers left that were never used.  

When the battle are all over and done with, I'll post Karn's character sheet, I'm quite proud of him.  I'd seriously consider playing him in an actually game too, I think he's a fun.  

I was worried about ranged characters too, in that being kited to death is not fun.  But we took measures to combat that, ultimately though we decided it wasn't worth it going range because you don't have any burst that way.  

Ata, some questions.  

Can we use our Salve of Power doing the short rest, or at the end of this match?

Can I put off the start of the short rest long enough to heal from my regen from my trollskin armour?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 1, 2009)

The other map is a sort of labyrinth, isn't it? That would have helped a _lot_ for being sneaky. But yeah, "that's how the cookie crumbles".  Oni and Atriden happened to be built well for this type of map and to counter our builds. Well done


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jul 2, 2009)

Quick answers:



> Can we use our Salve of Power doing the short rest, or at the end of this match?
> 
> Can I put off the start of the short rest long enough to heal from my regen from my trollskin armour?




Yes, and no. A 5-minute short rest. Sounds reasonable?


----------



## Oni (Jul 2, 2009)

You da boss.


----------



## Atriden (Jul 7, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for the fight to Covaithe and Lord Sessadore! It was great! 

And to Atanatotatos, this arena fight was a super Idea!

Anyway, I wanted to notify that I am back now from the Roskilde Festival and ready for some more action when the other guys are finnished with their fight. 



			
				Lord Sessadore said:
			
		

> How many freaking healing powers did you two have? Jeez, that was ridiculous trying to knock you down! I doubt I would have gotten Mr. Killer down even that one time without using Wrath of the Divine to return that 70 damage crit.



And to answer that question, here is a link to my character sheet: Mr. Killer



			
				Covaithe said:
			
		

> Ironic that my strategy in the previous round was to be a melee character with a huge sack of HP and lots of healing.



Hehe, well I can understand why you did that. Me and Oni, well mostly Oni, thought of making two clerics, and it turned out that it worked out brilliantly!


----------

